# Calculate silver content



## Alexie (Dec 31, 2013)

A couple of questions for the experts. I found a Wm Rogers silver plated tray at a Salvation Army store which I paid $5.00 for. The hallmark on the back is the name Wm Rogers with an eagle on the left of the name and a star on the right. An internet search indicated that he used this hallmark between 1825 and 1841. The tray is 15 inches in diameter and weighs 1270.1 grams. It is silver plated with a couple of wear spots exposing the copper under the silver plate.

So, my questions are, how can I calculate the potential silver to be recovered given the dimensions above and second, is it worth processing at all. Ebay is out of the question, I will not do business with them under any circumstance and the tray is not in a condition that would make it attractive to an antique dealer.
Can someone help with these questions?
Thanks!


----------



## eastky (Dec 31, 2013)

Alexie you have about 350 inches of surface area front and back. The weight doesn't matter being that it silver plated. You are just interested in the surface area. You might have a 1 to 2 dollars worth of silver there.


----------



## Alexie (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks eastky, that's disappointing but about what I thought.


----------



## butcher (Dec 31, 2013)

Then the real problem comes in to play, trying to get that two dollars worth of silver, the cost to dissolve all of that copper, or the trouble of removing the silver without attacking all of that copper.


----------



## nickvc (Jan 1, 2014)

My opinion keep it for cementing future silver nitrate solutions that way it gets the sliver back for free.


----------



## solar_plasma (Jan 1, 2014)

Iodine would be an option, but even if you are able to reuse the iodine, there are some losses and much work to recycle it. For some small heavily plated items it is an interesting experiment, though.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=17714&start=40#p197600

The yellow unsoluble silver iodide can be scraped off, reduced with iron powder and heat and has to be redissolved in HNO3 and cemented on copper.


----------



## Alexie (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks for your suggestions and replies. I love the forum members willingness to share your invaluable experience and expertise. I'll keep it for now and focus on finding items that have real value in them. 
Happy and prosperous New Year to all!!


----------

